# Need advice, selling antique Columbian Stove



## Rochelle13x` (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm a complete rookie here.  I'm selling a stove on Craig's list for a friend. It's a Columbian gas stove, that's about all we know.  I'm curious about what kind of price to ask for the doggone thing.  She received it from her father's estate when he died last year. 

I have an antique shop owner interested in looking at it, so I'd like to have a good starting point before I chat with him.

 Thanks tons for any help you might be able to provide.  I've attempted researching the topic online to no avail.


----------



## Gooserider (Feb 17, 2010)

Moving this over to the gas area, as it generally gets better results to post this sort of thing in one of the discussion forums.

I have no idea what the unit is worth, but I will note that in many places the gas companies get picky about hooking up old appliances that may or may not still be as gas-tight as they used to be, and don't have modern safety features...  

Given that it looks like a pretty basic unit, at least compared to some stoves I've seen, I suspect that it might not be worth a huge amount, but it might be worth looking for "antique gas stoves" via Google or Ebay to see what anything similar might be getting.

Good luck with it...

Gooserider


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 18, 2010)

very tough market for such appliances at least here on the west coast, 
i couldn't give one like that away in my market....


----------

